# Trojan remover / killer



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I checked my speed, it has very high download speed, but very low upload speed, Should not these be close to the same speed?
> 
> ED



No, the upload and download speeds are totally different. In my case I get download speeds of around 170mbps and upload speeds of around 10mbps.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Search the specific trojan names Norton is telling you. Most likely there is info on how to remove them.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Malwarebytes is still a good choice for free. Look into portableapps and you can create a usb drive with free apps on it. They have a large selection of spyware and antivirus that will at least help you remove it. Boot into safe mode and then run the scans since alot of stuff will hang in memory or restart as soon as you get rid of it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

How is Norton warning you about Trojans on your system after you un-installed Norton ?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> How is Norton warning you about Trojans on your system after you un-installed Norton ?


He loaded the one from his ISP. 

Xfinity also provides free Norton for its subscribers.

Ed, first did Norton say you have a Trojan infection or did it say it blocked a Trojan attempt?

If you do have an infection, what are the names? You should be able to find them in the History under Security.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> He loaded the one from his ISP.
> 
> Xfinity also provides free Norton for its subscribers.
> 
> ...


Those are good questions, I too wonder how Norton is still alerting me, as it was uninstalled per the correct program.


The alert says that I have 3 of them, but does not list them, and there is no Norton registry to look through. 

My ISP , Charter Spectrum, offers Security Suite.

I called their tech support, they had no idea, and said that they had no Trojan killers. 

I did a search for one, but had so many choices, that was confusing, so I decided to seek the groups input.

It is sure frustrating, getting kicked off , a lot, with _____ site not responding, try to start a new link.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Ed, I suggest you try doing a recovery.

Type *recovery* in the search box and then click on *Recovery* in the list. Use the Open System Restore option to revert your system to a state before the issue occurred. This will not affect any of your personal documents.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good suggestion.

I'm way ahead of you, I did that and it started all over again, soon afterward.


I just this morning did a search for trojan killers, free. 

And chose to download and use the total av, program, after it ran the free scan it wanted to sign me up for a subscription, " on sale", today for $29.00, regularly $70.00 yearly, I declined.

Afterward I tested to see if the other program ran as before. 

It ran much faster than it had for a couple of weeks, So for now I'm satisfied that I have this annoyance drove from my existence. 

Actually, I suspect that the other sites technicians discovered that I run AdBlock+, and tweaked their presentation to stymie it.

And I have temporarily circumnavigated around them once more. :vs_smirk:

They are a heavily advertiser dependent site and think that they own their users.

Well, I have news for them, NO ONE owns me, except me.:vs_laugh:

Thank you all for the concern.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am glad you got it worked out.

I strongly suggest you get a good security suite even if you have to subscribe to it.

I have Norton Security Suite. Granted it is provided by my ISP but I would still subscribe were it now. It has stopped a number of attempts by web sites to compromise my system.

Some of those attempts actually came from woodworking websites that turned out to be "Ted's Woodworking" scam sites.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too prefer Norton, it has been my go to for decades. 

But with the new development in my life ( Amputation), my ability to earn the funds needed to live as I were independently wealthy, are gone. 

So many cutbacks have to occur.

Not a tale that all other " retired" people face, as you might know. 

As I said my I S P provided Security Suite, which is just an AV program, quite inadequate in my opinion. 

I suspect that I got this trojan, viewing some link that was on here, either looking at some stupid story running in the CBR, or a link to someones " whatever has been shared as interesting". 

Oh well, just another reminder to not click links, that you run across.

You never know what toad you are going to step on in the tall grass. 

It's been running nearly perfect all day now, so it does seem that I chased that bat from my belfry once again. 

ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am truly sorry for your situation. 

Norton is currently running a special. You can get Norton 360 Standard for $50 (normally $80) for the first year. I know it is only a year but at least you will have good protection for that time.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know if this is helpful to you but I am like you and let my McAfee expire. 

I am not convinced that the virus protection we pay for is any better than the free stuff.


I downloaded *Malwarebytes *and I run it 1x,2x a week.


I use *MSFT Defender* about twice a week as well. The short version runs in the background a few times a week and I run the long version ( it takes 1-2 hours) and I also run the off line version (15 Minutes) once a week as well.


About once a week I use *CCleaner* to clean the registry and about once a month I use CCleaner to clean the rest of the PC and it cleans the history and many other things as well.


I guess it depends on what sites you visit and sometimes; despite our best intentions, we still get viruses and trojans.


But that is what I do and I am virus/trojan free. 



I have spoken to several people and they do nothing for their computer.
But, I have too much personal and professional stuff on my laptop and it is a lot cheaper and less frustrating to do a little maintenance on my laptop than the frustration of an infected computer and potentially replacing it.


I consider it the electronic version of washing my car or changing the oil.


So far, so good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As I suspected in #11 above, that other site has detected that I am AdBlock+ on them.

Today they did a popup, on me stating that I was to disable it, or Whitelist them, to be able to continue on with the site.

Well I did neither, just acknowledged that I had read their popup. 

Then it got even slower, I finished, and returned later, and it ran fine again. 


So next time, I will be looking into that Bitdefender, that a couple of you have suggested.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.



ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I just read back through this, and see no recommendation for bitdefender, it was Malwarebytes. 

Sheesh, guess that I am getting old, with CRS. :surprise:


ED


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Ed-
If you listen to security podcasts as I do, you'll recognize Sophos as a highly respected leader in discovering the latest threats to our just wanting to use our computers without problems.

I recommend you go here:
https://home.sophos.com/en-us/download-antivirus-pc.aspx
and download Sophos Home Free product. It is Free but check out their offer to use the Premium version for a 30 day trial. See the checklist on that page. You would have 30 days to get your computer scanned/cleaned and then try just keeping their Virus Protection component and a degree of Web Protection. The web protection looks like it's blacklist driven and you probably need to update the list from time to time. 

I use their Endpoint Security & Control product and have had no issues.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Every time I get a new computer it comes with Norton AV installed and a 30-day trial. I remove it as it causes too many false positives and interferes with my use of the computer. Comodo's free version works exceptionally well and has never caused a problem with any of my applications.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know if this will help.....I also use *Firefox* as my browser and *Duck Duck Go* as my search engine.


In addition, I use *Ad Block Popup - ABP . 
*




I don't like the idea of Google recording everywhere I go on the internet and selling the information to advertisers. 



It won't help protect you against viruses and trojans, but it might improve your internet experience.


----------

